# O27 vs O36 ??



## tfret (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm looking to buy the 40 x 60 fastrack oval in O gauge for an old Lionel 2353 train to run on because all my original track is pretty loose and the train speed fluctuates a lot. I'm confused because some adds say O27 and some say O36, but they all say 40 x 60 inch dimension. Can someone please explain what the difference is? I would hate to order the wrong thing.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

O27 and O36 refer to the diamater of a circle of track... So, if you take O27 track and make a circle, it will measure 27 inches in diameter; O36 would measure 36 inches in diameter... You are looking at ovals though, and that is why two different curve sizes can be used but still fit in the same area... It would probably be better to get the oval with O36 curves as a lot of locomotives can not make it around an O27 curve because it is too tight...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> O27 and O36 refer to the diamater of a circle of track... So, if you take O27 track and make a circle, it will measure 27 inches in diameter; O36 would measure 36 inches in diameter... You are looking at ovals though, and that is why two different curve sizes can be used but still fit in the same area... It would probably be better to get the oval with O36 curves as a lot of locomotives can not make it around an O27 curve because it is too tight...




Yes the bigger the # the bigger the curve. Get the biggest you can and you won't have to worry about running anything on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## tfret (Dec 23, 2008)

thanks guys, big help!


----------

